# A.S. auf Fröya



## norge_klaus (27. Oktober 2009)

Die Mitteilung von Thomas finde ich hammerhart ! Wenn Herr A. S. diese Geschäftspraxis betreibt, dann ist ihm nur wenig zu helfen. Habe ihn bisher eigentlich nach zwei bis dreimal Kaffetrinken kurz vor der Überfahrt nach Mausund als sehr angenehmen Gesprächspartner erlebt, der sich in der Fischerei auch gut auskennt. 
Stecken da nicht eher andere Geschäftspartner mit einem fundierten Rechtswissen dahinter ? Die Abmahnbanche im WWW. soll ja sehr aktiv sein....

Gru
Klaus


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: A.S. auf Fröya*

Zum Schutz der User werden wir zu dem Thema keine Diskussion zulassen.

Wir hatten ja schon diverse juristische Auseinandersetzungen mit Herrn Steinbach (gewonnen), und trauen ihm deshalb zu, dass er bei ihm mißliebigen Äußerungen auch bedenkenlos Member vom Anglerboard juristisch verfolgen lässt..


----------

